# Celestial pearl danio for sale???



## nayj (Jul 26, 2008)

Anyone no where I can buy these fish from in the uk as they are hard to come by? Also known as galaxy rasbora or danio margaritatus,


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

GALAXY RASBORA -CELESTIAL PEARL DANIO -ESTABLISHED 2cm on eBay (end time 28-Oct-10 18:08:38 BST)


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

my LFS regularly has galaxy rasboras, im in bishops stortford cm23


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeh they are pretty common these days and a bit cheaper. I pair £5 each when they arrived on the scene now my lfs sells them for £3 each. Best getting them from either trimar.co.uk or even ebay. I think my shoal numbers around 20 though I did notice a couple with dropsy like symptoms the other day though also spotted a few youngsters, hard to guge whats going on in an extremely densely planted tank. Great little fish though and super hardy for their size.


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone know of any for sale on the south coast around the Chichester area please :2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I used to see them all over, and they have dropped in price a lot these days. Most shops should be able to order you them in if they don't already have any instock.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

nayj said:


> Anyone no where I can buy these fish from in the uk as they are hard to come by? Also known as galaxy rasbora or danio margaritatus,


 
Hard to come by. ??? just about every pets at home stocks them and we all know how :censor: pets at home is.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

berry1 said:


> Hard to come by. ??? just about every pets at home stocks them and we all know how :censor: pets at home is.


 I've never seen Micro Rasbora Galaxy in a [email protected] branch you must be thinking about zebra danios or somthing.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

No my local branch sells

*Celestial pearl danio*

*and i have seen micro rasboras occasionaly*


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

berry1 said:


> No my local branch sells
> 
> *Celestial pearl danio*
> 
> *and i have seen micro rasboras occasionaly*


 Dude their the same spp, when they were first discovered they went under the name of Micro-rasbora Galaxy they were later re-assinged as a Danio and given the common name Celestial Pearl Danio lmao!!!


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> Dude their the same spp, when they were first discovered they went under the name of Micro-rasbora Galaxy they were later re-assinged as a Danio and given the common name Celestial Pearl Danio lmao!!!


 
Now thats something i didnt know :blush: but i have definatly seen celestial pearl danios in my local pets at home. But on the other side im not a fan of smaller fish so i rarely shop at pets at home i only realy nip their for my locust and crickets.


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a good look around 3 pets at home today and couldn't find any, my 2 local maidenhead aquatics said they wouldn't get them in just for me lol. looks like it will be ebay then :bash:


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

spiny tails said:


> I had a good look around 3 pets at home today and couldn't find any, my 2 local maidenhead aquatics said they wouldn't get them in just for me lol. looks like it will be ebay then :bash:


 
Serious? your local maidenheads wont order them just for u. Did u speak to the manager because my local pets at home and maidenhead both have ordered me fish. But on the other hand ive never asked them to order me small fish more like oscars, gars, snakeheads ect. :2thumb:


That price on ebay does sound great. :no1:


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

price on the fish is good, delivery not so cheap :lol2:


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

delivery price is frigging terrible but if your buying in bulk i supose wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## bigpig (Dec 8, 2009)

CPT BJ said:


> Dude their the same spp, when they were first discovered they went under the name of Micro-rasbora Galaxy they were later re-assinged as a Danio and given the common name Celestial Pearl Danio lmao!!!


Not quite true.
Not the same species.
The PCD was know as Micro rasbora at first, but there are other fish also known as Micro Rasboras.
Google it and you will see.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

bigpig said:


> Not quite true.
> Not the same species.
> The PCD was know as Micro rasbora at first, but there are other fish also known as Micro Rasboras.
> Google it and you will see.


 I know of the Micro Rasbora's but the fish i was speaking about was origonally termed Micro-rasbora Galaxy, the Galaxy at the end is enough to differentiate it lol.


----------

